# Amboyna Emperor



## Dario (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is my latest pen.  It is CA finished.

If I can only use one pic on a gallery...which one should I use?  I am leaning towards the open one.

Critiques welcome.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 6, 2006)

Beautiful pen, Dario. I agree, bottom pic.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 6, 2006)

Goodness! That looks great! Just think what axis antler would look like on that![] Hint, hint!
I like the first photo best.


----------



## woodmarc (Jul 6, 2006)

The bottom.  Definitely.

BEAUTIFUL work, again []

Those are some sharp kits!


----------



## clewless (Jul 6, 2006)

It's a beauty.

BTW where did you get the single pen display, or did you make it?  I've been looking for them.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2006)

Dario,

Both pics are great.  And, of course, the pen is beautiful.

I might use the top pic because the bottom one allows me to read the "iridium" on the nib.  People buying this high end might be "turned off" that the nib is not gold-which, of course, you CAN provide at extra cost. (from Anthony).

Either picture will show a great pen-just my observation as a sales guy.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jul 6, 2006)

Dario, the pen is excellent. The pics are both very good but I prefer the bottom one as well.


----------



## Dario (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />BTW where did you get the single pen display, or did you make it?  I've been looking for them.



I made it.  Took some time sanding the edges but all in all it is easy to make.

I used a high tech tool to bend it...a lit candle LOL.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 6, 2006)

Dario,  That is a gorgeous pen [8D].  I like the top pic but that's just me.  Awesome work!


----------



## JimGo (Jul 6, 2006)

That's a beauty, and worthy of another picture, this one using the burl piece from the first picture in lieu of the pen rest from the second picture.  Both pictures are really nice, though!  Where did you get the background, or did you make it?


----------



## Dario (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Where did you get the background, or did you make it?



Jim,

Idea for the background and stand are both from James (Fangar).

I made it (actually my son did).  He just created it with "gradient" out of PhotoShop and I printed it.  Only problem is it can get tricky making sure you get all the pen within the background.  The few times it went over, we just "doctored/photoshoped" the picture.  []

We tried it landscape and the ink lines showed...so back to portrait mode.

If you want a copy, I can email you the file.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 6, 2006)

[:0]Outstanding work, Dario.  That is one beautiful pen and two great photos.  I would vote for the second photo.


----------



## punkinn (Jul 6, 2006)

Not enough superlatives, Dario.  That's a beautiful pen and two excellent photos.  

My thoughts on the pics:    If your intent is to sell the pen, the "open" photo.  If it is to artistically show it off, the "closed" photo.   

Top notch job!!
Nancy


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 6, 2006)

Great work Dario!!!!  I like both of the pictures,   they actually compliment each other. This is one instance where 1 + 1 = more than two.  Can you somehow merge them into one picture?  Once again,   great work!!!  I personally don't think that a pen can get much better than that. 
Gary


----------



## Texas Taco (Jul 6, 2006)

OUCH that hurts. []

Nice looking pen Dario.  I think I like the top picture the best, has more character. But then again the bottom one shows more of the character of the wood.  Glad I'm not the one that has to decide which to use.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />Not enough superlatives, Dario.  That's a beautiful pen and two excellent photos.
> 
> My thoughts on the pics:    If your intent is to sell the pen, the "open" photo.  If it is to artistically show it off, the "closed" photo.
> ...



Dario,

Since I am married to another Nancy, I feel compelled by habit to say "Yes Dear" every time I see the name! [8D]  In this case, what Nancy said certainly deserves the "Yes, Dear, I agree."


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the open one but with the other stand []


----------



## bonefish (Jul 6, 2006)

Fantastic pen and the finish is outstanding.

I like both pictures. I'm glad I am not the one who has to make the choice on which to use. They both show the pen to it's best and most beautiful appearance.

Bonefish


----------



## emackrell (Jul 6, 2006)

Beautiful pen Dario!!
My vote goes to the first photo -- not only because of the burl but because the nice Emperor clip looks better in it too (can't really see the clip pattern in the bottom photo)

cheers  Eileen


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 6, 2006)

Dario,
I like them both (by that I mean the photos and the pen) but if I had to pick one I would drop 2 munbers in a hat and pull one out, thats the the winner LOL [}][]


----------



## thewishman (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow! How did you get the finish 1" deep? Excellent work!

Top photo is my fav.

Chris


----------



## johncrane (Jul 6, 2006)

Dario lovely work well done mate. I pick the bottom one.


----------



## challagan (Jul 6, 2006)

Dario, that is gorgeous!! Beautiful wood and finish! 

Corey


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 6, 2006)

Wonderfull,wonderfull,wonderfull []
Pen - fit - finish []


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 7, 2006)

I know it's been said before but that is a beautiful pen Dario. I'd use the bottom picture.


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 7, 2006)

Bravo Dario! What a nice pen. OK, I'll be a bit different, I like the top photo.


----------



## Dario (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! 

You've been very generous with your praises [:I]...truth be told you all have a part in my pen creation.  The generous sharing of tips, critiques, ideas, pictures, etc. helped me a lot. [^]

I've chosen the open one as seen in my site's pen gallery...it does open to a new page with both of them.

Thank you again.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thought I had replied to this already. I might be repeating myself. I might be repeating myself. [] Cannot add words to the compliments already paid. Very beautiful. I'm especially pleased to see such a rich looking wood used on a high end pen. A high percentage of the Emps shown here are synthetics. Many very beautiful, no doubt. But it seems to send a message that wood is a less elegant material than....well,....the other stuff. [] Since the tighwad market where I live thinks $15.00 for pen is too much money, I'll probably never make an Emp unless it is for personal use. Congrats. A great pen.


----------



## Radman (Jul 7, 2006)

I like the open picture better, but I'd roll the cap towards the camera as to show the clip detail.  Nice pen![8D]


----------



## Nolan (Jul 7, 2006)

Now thats nice!!! Is the finish CA?
Nolan


----------



## Dario (Jul 7, 2006)

Nolan,

Yes, CA finsh.  I think I got it down finally.  It is the fastest for me especially now that I am trying to build my inventory a bit, but I still do lacquer when needed.  I am also going to try Unaxol's waterbased lacquer soon.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 8, 2006)

Stunning! I think either picture would work fine. I would however turn the pen cap slightly so that the detail work in the clip shows.
Beautiful pictures!! If I may ask what camera are you using?


----------



## Dario (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />
> Beautiful pictures!! If I may ask what camera are you using?



Thanks Ron,  My camera is a Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ5 (all black version).

For the quality, ease of use, portability, and features, I think it is very reasonably priced.  It also have a killer zoom (12x optical x 4x digital for 48x total). 

Here is a 12 page full review if you want to read about it.  It includes comparison with other similar ranked cameras as well as sample photo gallery.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicfz5/


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Dario,
Very nice pen.  Your finish is awesome.  I like the top pic, because it gives a taste of the majesty of this pen.  Simply gorgeous.
Rob


----------



## csb333 (Jul 14, 2006)

That is one of the finest pens I've ever seen! Your expert work and finish complimented a beautiful piece of amboyna.- Chris


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 15, 2006)

Open, but that's an absolutley hideous looking pen, Dario. You'd better send it to me so I can protect the general public from the horror.[}][]


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Jul 15, 2006)

yes I have to say outstanding


----------



## chigdon (Jul 18, 2006)

Try to get some shine on the next one -- jk.  Awesome as always.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sure I replied to this once. But noticed the high number of hits and responses it got. That is a testament to the high quality workmanship. Perfect turning and a finish to die for. Of course, the kit is high-end, but that and the talent combo created something special.


----------



## kkwall (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Dario,

LOvely pen!

Great work!

Bottom picture for me.


----------



## guts (Jul 19, 2006)

Dario,that's a beaut.top pic. for me,i like to see them all in one piece.


----------

